# Tips before first mock hunt



## frimag (25 April 2013)

So, I was just asked by my riding school if I wanted to ride in a beginers mock hunt at Warren Barn Farm this Sunday and as it is my first time: I was wondering what to expect? The horse I am riding is 5/6 years old, so quite young. Oh, almost forgot to ask about the outfit; would white trousers, brown show jacket and white gloves be okay? If not, what should I wear?


----------



## combat_claire (26 April 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.279648318720843.77508.135682489784094&type=1

It looks like everyone is wearing traditional hunt dress for this event. Pale breeches (beige colour if you have them) with your tweed jacket. Then either a collar and tie or a stock shirt and coloured stock. Plus boots/short boots and chaps and your normal riding hat (a dark hat silk is preferable to something bright and multi-coloured)

Here are some reports from their previous events. Looks like great fun

http://www.wdhc.org.uk/EventReports/MockHuntReports/tabid/92/Default.aspx

And a contact number for the organiser:

Enquiries to Jean Bywater 07766313850


----------



## frimag (26 April 2013)

Thank you, I am looking forward to it  luckily there is two others plus a instructor from the riding School coming.


----------



## djlynwood (26 April 2013)

Sorry for sounding dim, what is a mock hunt?

Is it like a fun ride but dressed in hunting gear?


----------



## frimag (26 April 2013)

This is my first time so I am a but unsure, but from what I have gathered it is just like a normal hunt. The difference is that we don't hunt a fox, there is just a rider who plays the fox.


----------



## Tnavas (4 May 2013)

A mock hunt is a trail especially laid by a runner that goes ahead of the hunt - the hounds then follow the smell of the trail - no animals are hunted. It's great fun and you often get the chance to jump lovely fences chosen because they are safe and easy to jump

Have a great timee - don't run over the hounds or kick the masters horse!


----------



## Spook (4 May 2013)

Oh deary me, does it matter what you wear for a "Mock Hunt" so long as you are safe and protected hat and footwear wise.

It's a nonsense anyway. Why not call it a hunter trial course?? and have done with it.


----------



## bonny (4 May 2013)

Maybe because a hunter trial is a different thing ....


----------



## Tnavas (5 May 2013)

Spook said:



			Oh deary me, does it matter what you wear for a "Mock Hunt" so long as you are safe and protected hat and footwear wise.

It's a nonsense anyway. Why not call it a hunter trial course?? and have done with it.
		
Click to expand...

Because at a 'Hunter Trial' you don't have the hounds, the Hunt Master, the Hunt Servants and the Field of Riders enjoying the day.

A Hunter Trial is a competition - you just go around the X country course on your own or maybe as a member of a team.

Mock Hunts are fun and a great way to experience hunting without the 'kill' at the end. You also don't end up hanging around for ages in cold wet weather while the hounds search for a scent. It's all go!


----------



## Mike007 (14 May 2013)

Spook said:



			Oh deary me, does it matter what you wear for a "Mock Hunt" so long as you are safe and protected hat and footwear wise.

It's a nonsense anyway. Why not call it a hunter trial course?? and have done with it.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so, I went on a wdhc "mock hunt " and was told that I should have worn my hunting jacket . In late August , bloody hot, there was no way I was going to wear a hunting jacket. Out of season anyway, so my nice light fleace worked fine for me. But otherwise ,it was great fun and I met some really nice people.


----------



## Mike007 (14 May 2013)

Tnavas said:



			A mock hunt is a trail especially laid by a runner that goes ahead of the hunt - the hounds then follow the smell of the trail - no animals are hunted. It's great fun and you often get the chance to jump lovely fences chosen because they are safe and easy to jump

Have a great timee - don't run over the hounds or kick the masters horse!
		
Click to expand...

No , thats a drag hunt . There are no hounds (except nominated riders) on a mock hunt.


----------



## Tnavas (14 May 2013)

Mike007 said:



			No , thats a drag hunt . There are no hounds (except nominated riders) on a mock hunt.
		
Click to expand...

OK - I thought they were one and the same thing - learn something new every day


----------

